# comcast channel lineup wrong Washington, DC digital plus



## paully65 (Feb 20, 2002)

I just looked at channel 229 which Tivo says is MTV HD, but the actual picture shows HGTV HD. Tivo said they need at least three wrong channels to file a ticket. Is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## jcddc (Sep 20, 2006)

I can't verify yet that 229 is HGTV (still showing infomercials this morning), but 227 now seems to be MTV HD, based on the programming.

This seems to be part of a bigger issue of TiVo's LiveGuide not yet picking up new or changed channels. Comcast added four new HD channels in DC in mid-January: USA (235), SciFi(236), Discovery(239) and The Learning Channel (240). I can tune into them, but the LiveGuide shows "To Be Announced," and they appear with no labels in the channel list. I reported these four to TiVo on 1/25, but haven't gotten a response yet. I noticed yesterday that another non-HD channel, FUSE, was added on channel 148. TiVo did successfully note the addition of channel 169, another version of TCM.

If you go to the local Comcast website, they have the correct channel list. However, TVGuide.com isn't showing the new or changed channels. So the problem may be that Comcast hasn't communicated the changes to the company that TiVo uses for its LiveGuide info.

I'll forward on whatever response I get from TiVo. You might check the other channels I mentioned above and use them to submit another ticket--the more tickets, the more likely that TiVo and/or Comcast might solve the problem.


----------



## stulaloyd (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm in DC as well and the lineup change for me took place about a month ago. I filed a report with TIVO about 3 weeks ago and still no change. I've called in 3 times and each time I was told they are still working on it and "Didn't I get their email?". Yes I did and it told me that they will resolve the issue shortly. That was 2 1/2 weeks ago. Didn't quite pay for this type of service. I mean, it's not as if we live in a tiny market. I also have a comcast dvr connected and the channel lineup is perfectly fine and updated on that so I'm still trying to determine what the problem might be. Last time I called (Friday last week) I was told that my case was being forwarded to another level of customer service and that they would be getting in touch with me shortly. Still no reply and getting a little frustrated.


----------



## stulaloyd (Oct 26, 2007)

Channel lineup revision occurred this morning. MTV HD is still posting wrong info, but all other channels seem to be up to date. In Glover Park of DC.


----------



## KraziJoe (Nov 30, 2007)

Just be happy you have the channels. in Alexandria we have the Data but not the channels yet...Won't get them until March 4th.


----------



## stulaloyd (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, I'm ok with things. I just never thought I'd see the day that it took TiVO longer to figure something out than Comcast...


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

Tivo has nothing to do with the guide updates. Comcast must inform Tribune Media which will then inform Tivo and the guide is updated.


----------



## jcddc (Sep 20, 2006)

I came home to find that I also have all the new channels (I'm in Dupont Circle). I realize TiVo is at the mercy of the local cable provider for updates on channel information. This is the longest delay I've experienced.


----------



## jbt100 (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes Tivo is at the mercy of the cable provider but they are the one that is paying Tribune Media and should be able to put the pressure on them to do their job right. I've had the same problem and complained to Tivo and their response now is to say they can do nothing about it and either live with it or cancel your service. Customer service was rude and insulting telling me to live with it or cancel. I took their advice and canceled my subscription. It's to bad as I really liked the service but if they can't get their guide information right its of no use to me.


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

KraziJoe said:


> Just be happy you have the channels. in Alexandria we have the Data but not the channels yet...Won't get them until March 4th.


The Tivo Liveguide data went away a couple of days ago. I guess Comcrap changed the lineup with Tribune and will change it again on March 4, if that happens.


----------



## djmunoz69 (Apr 15, 2008)

paully65 said:


> I just looked at channel 229 which Tivo says is MTV HD, but the actual picture shows HGTV HD. Tivo said they need at least three wrong channels to file a ticket. Is anyone else seeing this?


Here's few more. 257 BIGTEN is not broadcasting, 267 according to TiVo's guide is Fox Soccer Channel and its broadcasting as WETA PBS, 268 GOLTVE is MPT2, 273 is NBATV when in reality its broadcasting Asian MPT2, 274 CBSCS is broadcasting RT. 275 NFLNET is broadcasting BVN. I can sight many more examples.


----------



## stulaloyd (Oct 26, 2007)

djmunoz69 said:


> Here's few more. 257 BIGTEN is not broadcasting, 267 according to TiVo's guide is Fox Soccer Channel and its broadcasting as WETA PBS, 268 GOLTVE is MPT2, 273 is NBATV when in reality its broadcasting Asian MPT2, 274 CBSCS is broadcasting RT. 275 NFLNET is broadcasting BVN. I can sight many more examples.


The sports tier is being shown in the 700s. I think Comcast and Tivo need to have a sit-down...


----------



## adamshipley (Aug 21, 2002)

djmunoz69 said:


> Here's few more. 257 BIGTEN is not broadcasting, 267 according to TiVo's guide is Fox Soccer Channel and its broadcasting as WETA PBS, 268 GOLTVE is MPT2, 273 is NBATV when in reality its broadcasting Asian MPT2, 274 CBSCS is broadcasting RT. 275 NFLNET is broadcasting BVN. I can sight many more examples.


I'm in the same boat. Comcast had a channel lineup change on April 14 and 15. I found out about a month ago when I was lurking over at the AVS local boards. Comcast does have a web site up with the changes. But it isn't easy to find. You might have also received a glossy flyer in the mail about the change. I got mine two days after the changes happened. 

Comcast lineup change: 
http://comcastchannelchanges.com/channelLineups/DC_WDC.pdf

I submitted lineup change with Tivo and Tribune. But that will take weeks before anything will change.

Here is Tivo's link to report a lineup change:

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/contactsupport/lineup_tool.html


----------



## stulaloyd (Oct 26, 2007)

adamshipley said:


> I'm in the same boat. Comcast had a channel lineup change on April 14 and 15. I found out about a month ago when I was lurking over at the AVS local boards. Comcast does have a web site up with the changes. But it isn't easy to find. You might have also received a glossy flyer in the mail about the change. I got mine two days after the changes happened.
> 
> Comcast lineup change:
> http://comcastchannelchanges.com/channelLineups/DC_WDC.pdf
> ...


Anybody having problems with MASN HD and FX HD getting all pixelated?


----------

